# Def Tech



## Bulldog4791 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi I am new to the forum and new to purchasing some speakers for a home theater system. I just purchased a Onkyo NX-TR717 receiver and am about to purchase a Definitive Technology home theater package that consists of two BP-8060ST towers with two SR8040BP surrounds and a CS-8040HD. The surrounds and center channel are offered as a special purchase for free with the towers. It seems like a very good value and the reviews from the commercial mags are all very good.

I am also thinking about buying the Oppo BDP-103 and to watch movies with this system the LG 55LM7600 LED TV.

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with these speakers? The BP-8060ST have subwoofers built into the towers. It seems like a great value.

Thanks for any input


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

From my experience, the Definitive bi-polar towers are excellent speakers. Bundled with CC and surrounds I'd say it's definitely a good value. I have the OPPO BDP-103 and have been very pleased with it's performance for music and movies.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I would seriously consider returning the 717 and instead saving money and purchasing last year's TX-NR709. The 709 offers Audyssey MultEQ XT whereas the 717 dropped down all the way to Audyssey's most basic 2EQ while at the same time the MSRP went up to $999.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## csweep44 (Feb 20, 2012)

I think the Def Tech package is a great deal. The surrounds and center are about $1k in savings!

Charlie


----------



## Bulldog4791 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, I was concerned about the 717 after I read some of the other posts. I purchased the 717 from Amazon for $489, but have not yet opened the package. I should be able to return it and purchase the 709. I wish the old model did not cost more, but I think the Audyssey function in the 709 is better? Very strange that Onkyo increased the price, but reduced functionality.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Bulldog4791 said:


> Yeah, I was concerned about the 717 after I read some of the other posts. I purchased the 717 from Amazon for $489, but have not yet opened the package. I should be able to return it and purchase the 709. I wish the old model did not cost more, but I think the Audyssey function in the 709 is better? Very strange that Onkyo increased the price, but reduced functionality.


Hello,
You could get a 709 for $449 from Accessories4less. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

While it is a B-Stock, you can go to Shoponkyo.com and add 2 additional years of warranty for around $70. With 2EQ not applying filtering on the Subwoofer Channel and MultEQ XT actually dedicating more of the available filtering to the subwoofer, I really think getting a MultEQ XT AVR the way to go. Especially as most believe that it is the subwoofer that benefits the most from RoomEQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Also, if you happen to live in a State with a Fry's, many of the locations are selling their remaining x09 Series Onkyo's for utterly ridiculous discounts. Sometimes hundreds less than even Accessories4less.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

